# wall/mudsill repair



## greenstone (Jan 7, 2011)

We are currently working on a house for the new buyer, doing various repairs and upgrades. Today I inspected the back wall of the house where a 30 year old addition ties in to form an 90 degree corner. The exterior is brick on both the house and addition. The valley on the roof was butchered when the addition was tied in, sheathing doesn't meet, etc. No metal in the valley either, just interwoven shingles. It looks like water has been running down through the valley and behind the brick for decades. So I went down into the crawlspace to investigate for damage and sure enough the rim joist and mudsill are both in rough shape along the gable end of the original house. Inside there are some very nice hardwood w/inlays the owner wants to preserve and also the brick on the exterior. I'm thinking of doingthe repairs from the inside but only in the space of the wall (5"). Since this is a gable end there isn't a severe load on that wall, maybe I could just put a temporary post from floor to ceiling and then continue load path in the attic up to the ridge. Then take out a 4' section of wall and pry out the rotted joist and mudsill and replace the framing from the foundation up, continue on then drywall and paint up. And of course fix the roof. Thanks in advance for any expert opinions offered.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

greenstone said:


> Then take out a 4' section of wall and pry out the rotted joist and mudsill and replace the framing from the foundation up, continue on then drywall and paint up.


Sounds like a decent plan, but how far up does the damage extend? Do you really need to rebuild the entire height of the wall?


----------



## greenstone (Jan 7, 2011)

about 16 ln ft is rotted up to the top plate


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like a wonderful adventure. It is what it is; as long as you attack it a little bit at a time as you describe, I wouldn't anticipate any major problem. Not counting the HO squawking about the cost. :laughing:

BTW, no need for metal in that roof valley. You can add it if it makes you feel better, but not necessary.


----------

